# Clingy dog



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Buck is back to his usual self, but he did absorb our tension during and after the hurricane. I think they are sensitive to changes in barometric pressure, certainly to changes in their routine. We constantly have helicopters flying around and that was new, his yard was always changing, two buckets in the hallway, also new. I assume confidence is a prized trait in LGD's and Kit has that in spades. Had to laugh, because when I sit down in the yard, Buck has to try to sit on my lap. Also hot.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Haha [emoji23] thank you for sharing. We have helicopters in the area as well but I didn't really notice it until I just saw your post. I am stressed out. I forgot to mention I got a vitamin D injection and they messed up the shot and gave me a hematoma in my left biceps. I can barely move it. So I only have one arm to paddle to freedom for Irma. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

snow0160 said:


> She also started humping Lucky. :afraid: I can't spay her until she has her first heat cycle and some dogs don't go into heat until they are well over a year old.



"well over a year old" as in, say, 19 months old? 
Yes, that is how old our Cream Dream was when she finally cycled for the first time.


----------

